
Gartner’s emerging technology hype cycle – updated for 2016 - taylorbuley
https://whatitallboilsdownto.wordpress.com/2016/08/31/gartners-emerging-technology-hype-cycle-updated-for-2016/
======
sbierwagen
I like how cryptocurrencies have disappeared from the graph completely. So far
down in the trough of disillusionment that they don't exist!

